# VP Specialist



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with them?

They contacted me this morning regarding there expansion back Into northern California. They said they are owned by the same company as ams but are in no way related.

Basically they install security doors and security windows on vacant properties which I'm assuming might be ams properties. And they install security systems there too. They said it is piece work but at a steady pace equals out to $28 a hour. And they pay for removal after the sale. I asked for price of install and they said $16 per door. The prices don't really sound feasible for a business owner but just thought I would post up


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds pretty crap-tastic to me.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

HUH?????
They are calculating you can hang 1.75 doors per hour...are the doors at the property when you get there? 
That sound a little suspect to me...


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

They said the doors are stored at a rental place and you pick them up for the job


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm a glazier...at $16 per door no way you can book $28 per hour....


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry, i am still trying to figure out if this thread is about VP Specialist or VD Specialist. Either i have not heard of them,but from what i can see i wouldnt bother with them


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, but you won't find that out for the first few jobs they get out of you.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I think I have completed a couple of these. It was completed on houses that had several breakins. They say VPS on the doors and windows covers and they are soild steel and board over the windows. Super secure setup. They are super quick to put up, I think on average it took 10 mins a window with 2 guys. If you have an old house or a window it can be a pain to take out it takes some time because they use up a lot of the openings. Every door has to be taken off the hinges so doors are installed in under 20 mins. They are very large and bulky so they take up a ton of room, plan on having a 20ft trailer or large box truck.

I think you will make out ok as long as you don't have a ton of drive time. You figure the average house you will bill out around $450 or so.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Better use some of that $28 to buy some Vaseline...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I think I have completed a couple of these. It was completed on houses that had several breakins. They say VPS on the doors and windows covers and they are soild steel and board over the windows. Super secure setup. They are super quick to put up, I think on average it took 10 mins a window with 2 guys. If you have an old house or a window it can be a pain to take out it takes some time because they use up a lot of the openings. Every door has to be taken off the hinges so doors are installed in under 20 mins. They are very large and bulky so they take up a ton of room, plan on having a 20ft trailer or large box truck.
> 
> I think you will make out ok as long as you don't have a ton of drive time. You figure the average house you will bill out around $450 or so.




If this is the case that is not a bad deal......they have you do ALL the doors and windows??? 
If so, then it becomes feasible...


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> If this is the case that is not a bad deal......they have you do ALL the doors and windows???
> If so, then it becomes feasible...


 
You do every opening on the property. They are a neat setup.

The only hard part is taking out the window frames, sometimes they can be a challenge


----------

